# move to bahrain



## amrkhamis (Jul 20, 2014)

I have an offer in bahrain...Is bahrain nice city to live ?
Is there any one can help me ,how is life style there?


----------



## amrkhamis (Jul 20, 2014)

I will move to bahrain with package ,1500 bhd , i will move with my wife and little baby 1 year,is it good package also how is life style cost ,
Thanks


----------

